# A double rainbow in Yellowstone



## 243Savage (Jun 7, 2010)

From my back door about 2 minutes ago.  

Pictures don't do it justice, the colors were the most vivid I've ever seen.


----------



## Buck (Jun 7, 2010)

Dude, I can't wait to come visit!


----------



## quinn (Jun 7, 2010)

DUDE!That is awesome man!I glad to got to witness it and shared  it with us!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome capture!  Which one of your neighbor's is rich?  You better go digging for that pot o' gold!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool shots right there.  Rainbows are hard to photograph.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats nice something you don't see everyday


----------



## JasonF (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats cool and you did a great job capturing the colors within the rainbow!!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2010)

All right!  What a treat!  I can only imagine what it looked like in person!


----------



## Redbow (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice shot of a rare event ! I have only seen a double rainbow once in our area over the years ! When I was in Viet Nam we saw them often, I don't know why they were so common in southeast Asia !


----------



## Hoss (Jun 8, 2010)

Man you get all the good looking stuff out there, 243.  You've got all that great scenery and then this to boot.  You're livin right.  Good shots.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Jun 8, 2010)

Supershot,beautiful colors on a double.WOW !!!!!


----------



## Rippa Lip (Jun 8, 2010)

I love your backyard, brother! Nice shots.


----------



## Dean (Jun 9, 2010)

*Rainbows*

I have enjoyed a few double and even a triple rainbows in MT/WY/YNP......

Several years ago we climbed/hiked into an alpine lake above the tree line. We were camping at 10,400' and it was a full moon night. It was around midnight and the moon was overhead. We were enjoying the night time 'big sky' when rain moved in and we saw what we called a "Moonbow" - a rainbow generated soley by moon light - I will never forget it.


----------



## carver (Jun 9, 2010)

very very nice!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, can't beat the awesome scenery out there.  Can almost see the pot of gold at both ends of those rainbows.  After traveling out west in the big mountain areas, it's so breath-taking & that's the same words that came to mind that no photos I've ever seen can do it justice compared to seeing it all in person.  Definitely know what you're saying.


----------



## Barwick (Jun 17, 2010)

Notice the reverse colors of the second rainbow. Something to do with the second rainbow being a reflection of spectum or something like that anyway.  Very Cool and a great picture.


----------

